# How to stop baby rolling over onto tummy in cot ??



## livbaybee1

Hia all,
My son is nearly 5 months n for the past couple nights hes had me up more or less all night turning over in his cot onto his tummy, hethen gets stuck (as he cant yet turn back over onto his back from his tummy yet) and starts screaming n screaming, last night he done it so many times im bloody knackered lol. I have a airwrap around his cot rails so he cant knock or hurt himself but my problem isnt that its just trying to stop him rolling over and getting stuck and him waking up screaming. Does you little ones do this ? Couple times before i went to bed myself last night i found him actually asleep on his tummy , is it safe or not just to leave him like that or should i always turn him back onto his back? I turn him back onto his back, then not long later hes back on his tummy either sleeping or screaming.
What would you suggest?
Thanks all :) xx


----------



## hayz_baby

At this age and now he can roll i wud suggest just leaving i had the same problem at 4 months and was advised by to let them sleep as he can roll and will have head control. Lo is a tummy sleeper and also loved tummy time when ge was young hth xx


----------



## livbaybee1

Thanks hun, i might just leave him then if he seems ok fast asleep on his front, its just when he wakes up screaming cos he cant roll back n gets stuck about 5 times a night grrrr lol ,cant wait till he can learn how to roll back lol ,thanks for advice anyways :) x


----------



## hayz_baby

U will probably find tht will stop soon! Place lo on their back and let roll over in sleep. Lo didnt tht but had a habit of rolling over then waking up! I think it has something to do with brain activity and they physically cnt help it as they r trying yo learn! Tht happens round los age as well as a sleep regression. So on tht front sadly i have no advice but to jus ride it out :( sorry but been there so totally understand.


----------



## Casey3

Yep we went through that around 4 months too, so frustrating lol. After 2 or 3 nights instead of freaking out that he was on his tummy, he just stayed and slept there! I did flip him because it made me nervous so ove given up and just leave him now, he actually sleeps better since he can't startle the same :)


----------



## livbaybee1

thank :)


----------



## Scottishmum2B

I rolled up towels and put them on either side of my lo under her fitted mattress sheet. I also tucked the bottom of her sleeping bag down the bottom of her mattress.

x


----------



## livbaybee1

thankyou :) x


----------



## babysmile

I feel like I'm reading my own post I wanted to write here...;-) My baby girl is been doing it for 3 weeks now... at first, I was rolling her on her back all the time, but now I'm letting her sleep on her tummy, because she has a great neck control and can turn her head on sides without any problem. She actually sleeps better on her tummy! Of course she wakes up whining 2-4 times/night because she can't roll herself back on her back, but I hope it's only temporary ... I'm helping her learn to roll over back and forth every time we play on the mat. She is getting better and better :) Good luck!


----------



## XJessicaX

You cant. Unless you stand over him and turn him over all night. Once they are able to roll then guidelines suggest letting them chose how they wish to lay.


----------



## babyhopes22

this is brilliant as i was wondering the same, my little girl has started doin this mainly when shes going to sleep as she likes to use the cot as leverage to spin her self round ending up horizontal and on her front lol. she cries as shes stuck and its made me a little nervous as im scared she will suffocate, but she does have head control so i suppose i shudnt worry too much


----------

